# Unix/Linux Admin(BSAS degree)



## tomm89 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi
I would like to know what degree is required for Unix/Linux administrator jobs. Currently I changed my degree from AA COMP to Net. Admin Unix/Linux System Administrator. It’s an Associate in science degree, which can be transferred to a senior institution (USF). After completing extra 2 yrs of studies I would be rewarded with Bachelors of Science in Applied Science (BSAS degree) in Information Technology. My question is: Can I get away with BSAS degree for higher position jobs in IT field?

thx


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am learning that it isn't how many letters your degree has but what real world skills you have, and how you use the skills you have. I have only taken one full semester of college in the US and I work as a Production Manager for an Orchestra. 

I guess what I am saying is that you can get a higher degree if you want to, or you can get an associates degree, then get out in the world and start working and learning, then move up from there.

Cheers!


----------



## tomm89 (Aug 17, 2008)

i guess u are right i will have AS and i can still go for my BS but the rest is in experience
thx 4 the reply


----------

